# Epicyclic Oscillator Engine



## cfellows (Mar 5, 2010)

Yet another project, kind of a filler project while I'm remodeling the kitchen. Actually, SWBO is remodeling, I'm just the grunt.

I built this model a number of years ago. I love the flywheel, which I cast from Zinc Aluminum alloy. I also like the brass column. However, it was a single acting oscillator which didn't seem very exciting and I always wanted to "make it better". Here is a before picture of the engine:







So, I'm converting it to a double acting oscillator with an epicyclic gear train for the crank, similar to the large oscillator mechanism in another post: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8531.0

So far I've calculated position and drilled all the air holes and cylinder mounting holes in the brass column. I've also made the cylinder. I'm planning to use a 12 tooth pinion on the crankshaft and a 20 tooth pinion on the connecting rod. This will give me something better than a 2 to 1 ratio of the flywheel to the piston cycles.













Chuck


----------



## tel (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm all ears eyes!


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice half round joint on the bearing to column. 
gbritnell


----------



## cfellows (Mar 7, 2010)

gbritnell  said:
			
		

> Nice half round joint on the bearing to column.
> gbritnell



Thanks, George.

Got the two cylinder ends made and attached last night. Next I'll work on the gears for the crank assembly. I decided to go with 24 pitch gears since I already have a 9 tooth for the crankshaft. I'll make a 15 tooth for the connecting rod end.






Chuck


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 7, 2010)

Good going Chuck.

And like George said, that is a very neat joint!

Did you use cast iron for the cylinder ?

Regards, Arnold


----------



## cfellows (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks, Arnold. Yes, the cylinder and the cylinder ends are all cast iron.

Chuck


----------



## Blogwitch (May 3, 2010)

Wonderful engine and very finely made Chuck.

Something very nicely out of the ordinary, and simple, just what I like.


John


----------



## bearcar1 (May 3, 2010)

Chuck, I marvel at your ability to take something that you made years ago and modify it to a more or less completely different animal. Your fine Ford engine modification was another such display of talent. Well done!

BC1
Jim


----------



## kcmillin (May 3, 2010)

Great looking little wobbler Chuck. I like the "upside Down" aspect to it. And now an epicyclic gear setup, WOW thats gonna be a great lookin engine. I too like your flywheel, very nice work. 

Is that the same base?  How did you fill the old holes?

Kel


----------



## NickG (May 4, 2010)

Chuck, very nice engine, watching this one :bow:


----------



## 4156df (May 4, 2010)

Chuck,
My post yesterday apparently got lost in the switchover, so I'll say it again...Very nice engine! It's a fascinating one to watch.
Dennis


----------



## cfellows (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone. It looks like my pictures and video were lost in the server transition, so I'll post them again.
















[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IKBgHbMcSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IKBgHbMcSM[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (May 4, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Wonderful engine and very finely made Chuck.
> 
> Something very nicely out of the ordinary, and simple, just what I like.
> 
> John



Thx, John. I do have a penchant for the unusual and different.



			
				bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Chuck, I marvel at your ability to take something that you made years ago and modify it to a more or less completely different animal. Your fine Ford engine modification was another such display of talent. Well done!
> 
> BC1
> Jim



Thanks, Jim. It probably has more to do with wanting a new engine but not wanting to remake everything!



			
				kcmillin  said:
			
		

> Great looking little wobbler Chuck. I like the "upside Down" aspect to it. And now an epicyclic gear setup, WOW thats gonna be a great lookin engine. I too like your flywheel, very nice work.
> 
> Is that the same base?  How did you fill the old holes?
> 
> Kel



Thx, Kel, I cast the flywheel myself from ZAMAC, a zinc-aluminum alloy that's about the same weight as cast iron. The pattern was made from a ring of steel tubing with the center and spokes made from 1/8" thick masonite. The center is slightly dished from ramming in the sand when I made the mold. As far as the holes go, I haven't had to fill the old holes. I simply turned the column around 180 degrees and drilled the holes for the new cylinder on the other side. 




			
				4156df  said:
			
		

> Chuck,
> My post yesterday apparently got lost in the switchover, so I'll say it again...Very nice engine! It's a fascinating one to watch.
> Dennis



Thanks, Dennis, my pictures and videos got lost, too, so I reposted them.

Chuck


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 4, 2010)

Very nice Chuck. I was surprised at the scale of it when your hand entered the picture. It must have some weight to it. 

I noticed the air manifold in left side of the video. I've been thinking about making one of those. Do you have any closeup shots so I can see how you made it?

-Trout


----------



## mklotz (May 4, 2010)

Very nicely done, Chuck. William Murdoch would be proud.


----------



## kcmillin (May 4, 2010)

Wow, that thing really cooks.

Nicely done Chuck  :bow: :bow:

Kel


----------



## Deanofid (May 4, 2010)

Runs really well, Chuck. It's quite noticeable how much faster the flywheel is running than the piston/cylinder. 
Very neat!

Dean


----------



## cfellows (May 4, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Very nice Chuck. I was surprised at the scale of it when your hand entered the picture. It must have some weight to it.
> 
> I noticed the air manifold in left side of the video. I've been thinking about making one of those. Do you have any closeup shots so I can see how you made it?
> 
> -Trout



Thx, Trout. I didn't make that manifold, I bought it on Ebay. It's called an Airbrush Manifold and I'm quite pleased with it. The knobs provide a very fine level of air adjustment, ideal for small engines. Here's a link to one if you want to buy one or see the pictures.

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-WAY-AIRBRUSH-AIR-HOSE-SPLITTER-MANIFOLD-Multiple-Use-/200460055687?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eac59b487

Chuck


----------



## ksouers (May 4, 2010)

That's a great running engine, Chuck.
The gear motion is really interesting. It seems to defy logic, but obviously works very well.


----------



## SAM in LA (May 4, 2010)

Chuck,

The gears give the engine a complex look.

Good change and runs well too.

Thanks for sharing.

It looks like I need to add some gears to my build.

Thanks,

SAM


----------



## kustomkb (May 4, 2010)

Really cool Chuck,

I've been wanting to build one like this after seeing Birk's latest.

Now even more inspiration,

Thanks!


----------



## robertvi (May 5, 2010)

Nice video, and very clearly explained - now I know exactly what an epicyclic oscillator engine is ;D

With the whole cylinder moving, is it true that oscillators aren't normally so good with high RPMs compared to valved engines (hence the utility in the gearing between it and the flywheel in your engine)?

All the best


----------



## Deanofid (May 6, 2010)

robertvi  said:
			
		

> With the whole cylinder moving, is it true that oscillators aren't normally so good with high RPMs...?



Hi speed is one of their strengths, really.

Dean


----------



## putputman (May 6, 2010)

Really neat engine Chuck. I am surprised that the flywheel is balance so well for being a cast wheel. 

I have a question on that manifold. Did you purchase special fittings with BSP threads or are you using standard NPT fittings?


----------



## putputman (May 9, 2010)

Chuck, this post got buried before you had a chance to answer. I am interested in getting the manifold but don't want to have to buy special fittings for it.


----------



## cfellows (May 9, 2010)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Chuck, this post got buried before you had a chance to answer. I am interested in getting the manifold but don't want to have to buy special fittings for it.



Hi Arv,

Don't waste your money on these manifolds. They leak air around the valve when opened. also, I had to make the nipples from brass rod and 1/4" compression fittings. Better to build one from scratch, I think.

Chuck


----------



## putputman (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Chuck, you saved me time & money. I will buy some brass needle valves and build a manifold. Won't be as sharp looking as the one Steve Hucks made, but it will be functional.


----------

